# dog kennel size



## Bigisland (Mar 23, 2006)

whats the best size for a lab???????????6x10?
6x12"


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Either size will work just fine.

FYI...our kennel runs are 5' x 15'.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I had 6X12 and 6 feet high. Now I have 5X10 and still 6 feet high and haven't noticed any problems with them.


----------



## JoeysZoey28 (May 5, 2006)

How long does your lab (s) stay in the kennel for?

Curious cause i am tryin to get one built.


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

I have 5x15's no problems


----------



## Black Forest Retrievers (Jul 17, 2006)

Mine are 4X15...thought...to keep the dogs running straight lines , not much room if any to circle or spin...or maybe wishful thinking...or just plain hogwash...


----------

